

Pythonisms vs. JavaScriptures: what's your favorite? - ventu
http://dutherenverseauborddelatable.wordpress.com/2011/05/30/crowdsourcing-the-syntax/#

======
prodigal_erik
Half the tools on the web shred whitespace. Being whitespace-sensitive is
going to make it painful to talk about your language and hinder adoption,
unless there's a more robust yet readable syntax that's trivial to convert to
and from.

Also, the framework is not producing progressive enhancement markup or running
js on your server. "Write this:" on <http://opalang.org/> is an empty div, and
<http://chat.opalang.org/> has no form to submit and does nothing. Sorry, I
simply couldn't use it in its current state.

~~~
Yoric
> Half the tools on the web shred whitespace. Being whitespace-sensitive is
> going to make it painful to talk about your language and hinder adoption,
> unless there's a more robust yet readable syntax that's trivial to convert
> to and from.

Interesting point. On the other hand, the source code goes through a compiler
before anything happens, so none of the tools you mention would touch the
source code.

> Also, the framework is not producing progressive enhancement markup or
> running js on your server.

No, it's not. Why should it?

> "Write this:" on <http://opalang.org/> is an empty div, and
> <http://chat.opalang.org/> has no form to submit and does nothing. Sorry, I
> simply couldn't use it in its current state.

Er, what? That sounds very surprising, since I'm currently using the chat. Are
you using Opera Mini or are you blocking JS?

~~~
prodigal_erik
Every broken js-only resource is a step backwards towards the client-server
hell the web delivered us from, with siloed content that can't be repurposed
because there's only one hunk of client code that even knows how to access it.
No progressive enhancement support is a severe limitation for any web
framework to have, and should at least be disclosed to potential authors if
you aren't going to fix it.

~~~
Yoric
Ok, I think I now understand your point, even if I don't agree.

------
ventu
Let's get a bit technical, we really expect you to share with us.

~~~
Yoric
I should add that this conversation is about the Opa platform
(<http://opalang.org>). The feedback we are currently gathering from the
community is going to play an extremely important role in shaping the future
of Opa.

